# Muley Archery Videos Part II



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, so what ever hapend to the videos made back when Larry D Jones and Dwight Schue were hunting open country bucks in the rugged Nevada Ruby Mountains. (BTW God made the Wasatch range with the parts he had left over from the Ruby Mountains) Ask Zimmy how rugged they are. 

Those guys were constantly getting to within 30 yards of those deer and KILLING them. On Camera!

That's when video making had some class and real educational value.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

they must have been shooting recurves.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> they must have been shooting recurves.


Just Larry D.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ok, so what ever hapend to the videos made back when Larry D Jones and Dwight Schue were hunting open country bucks in the rugged Nevada Ruby Mountains. (BTW God made the Wasatch range with the parts he had left over from the Ruby Mountains) Ask Zimmy how rugged they are.
> 
> Those guys were constantly getting to within 30 yards of those deer and KILLING them. On Camera!
> 
> That's when video making had some class and real educational value.


To be honest it doesn't seem that long ago that any shot outside of 30 yards was questionable. And when I say not that long ago, I mean about 2-3 seasons ago. I liked the way I hunted better back then.

By the way, I have always wanted to go to the rubies. Did you ever go shoot those super special Himalayan chuckers, or whatever they're called?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> (BTW God made the Wasatch range with the parts he had left over from the Ruby Mountains)


Would this be the same guy by chance that is mentioned in that book of "fiction" that you have refered to? Glad to see credit given to where credit is long past due. 

I love the old Wayne, Dwight, and Larry D. videos. There was not the arrogance that goes with so many videos of today. I remember Larry D. saying a prayer over an Elk that he shot while hunting Elk with a guy named Rob Hazelwood of Montana. I thought at the time that it was a bit overboard and exploiting a personal time with nature but now looking back, I would ten times take it over Exploiting and cheapening of the animals that happens in todays video's all too often.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

On a side note Tex, We were all at the ATA show together. We met MANY celebs from the hunting world. Even though the Druel factor wasnt the same with meeting Larry, Dwight, and Wayne as it was with Epek when he met Tiffany, the AWE factor over weighed it for me. Those guys are legends and they acted like the coolest down to earth guys. When I looked up to see Dwight Shue asking if Tex was around, my jaw about hit the floor and it reminded me of Brady Bunch episode when Joe Namath was standing at the door asking if Bobby was around. We then spoke to him for nearly 45 minutes. What a nice, good, easy going guy. I thought some of the others like the A-way team and Phil Philips were easy going also but I didn't get that feeling with all of them. There is probably a reason that Uncle Ted looks up to men like Fred Bear so much. They still have alot to teach us even the ones that are dead.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> On a side note Tex, We were all at the ATA show together. We met MANY celebs from the hunting world. Even though the Druel factor wasnt the same with meeting Larry, Dwight, and Wayne as it was with Epek when he met Tiffany, the AWE factor over weighed it for me. Those guys are legends and they acted like the coolest down to earth guys. When I looked up to see Dwight Shue asking if Tex was around, my jaw about hit the floor and it reminded me of Brady Bunch episode when Joe Namath was standing at the door asking if Bobby was around. We then spoke to him for nearly 45 minutes. What a nice, good, easy going guy. I thought some of the others like the A-way team and Phil Philips were easy going also but I didn't get that feeling with all of them. There is probably a reason that Uncle Ted looks up to men like Fred Bear so much. They still have alot to teach us even the ones that are dead.


Amen brutha!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought Tiffany was a bit cuter than Dwight was, but I would rather hunt with Dwight except when he goes moose hunting.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I had an old VHS of Dwight's hunting adventures, but it was eaten by a VCR that had been sabotaged.... I would like to find a copy somewhere if anyone runs across them.

If Tiffany is that cute on TV I can only imagine what she is like in person. I can't imagine you old Utards drooling over that poor girl... haha "Wanna see our Broadhead?" *\-\*


----------



## wasatchbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

hell yeah i rember them videos, have on vhs still have them somewhere? elk fever, elk memorys, and how to hunt mule deer in open country. my brother always puts a pice of sage or pine brunch between his bow and quiver (shoots recurve) larry did it on one of his videos.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> how to hunt mule deer in open country.


That video is all time.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> I had an old VHS of Dwight's hunting adventures, but it was eaten by a VCR that had been sabotaged.... I would like to find a copy somewhere if anyone runs across them.
> 
> If Tiffany is that cute on TV I can only imagine what she is like in person. I can't imagine you old Utards drooling over that poor girl... haha "Wanna see our Broadhead?" *\-\*


She did have a weird look on her face and did look very relieved when I pulled the ole X-C3 out.


----------

